# Nintendo 3DS Official USB Charger coming this September!



## Froster (Aug 27, 2016)

The popular e-commerce site MightyApe New Zealand has entered in advance of its next catalog a charger with a USB cable directly produced by Nintendo for the Nintendo 3DS console family.

The charger consists of a wall outlet and a separate wire, connected to the USB socket at one end and the Nintendo 3DS at the other end. Unfortunately there aren't any available official images yet.

The date of release of the new charger, according to the site MightyApe, is the 30th of September and it will be available at a price of $13.99 ( €12.35 ca. ).​Source


----------



## DKB (Aug 27, 2016)

*Compatible with NES console.

wot


----------



## Froster (Aug 27, 2016)

DKB said:


> *Compatible with NES console.
> 
> wot


Mini NES 3DS controller app confirmed


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 27, 2016)

Slow news day.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 27, 2016)

Nintendo charging $13.99 for a USB charger when you can just get one for $3.82 from amazon right now.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 29, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Nintendo charging $13.99 for a USB charger when you can just get one for $3.82 from amazon right now.


Buts it a Nintendooooh charger, can't get it anywhere else! Thou it does all the same things like every charger does.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Nintendo charging $13.99 for a USB charger when you can just get one for $3.82 from amazon right now.


Not sure I would trust a $3.82 USB charger, cheap chargers tend to have some very sketchy internals (devoid of most or all safety components, lacking proper separation between AC and DC that could in a worst case scenario short and cause your 3DS and/or charger to catch on fire)


----------



## loco365 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not sure I would trust a $3.82 USB charger, cheap chargers tend to have some very sketchy internals (devoid of most or all safety components, lacking proper separation between AC and DC that could in a worst case scenario short and cause your 3DS and/or charger to catch on fire)


+1. I'd rather get a first party charger and make sure it works rather than get one that might have a few bypasses in it that could put not only my device but my home at risk, especially if it catches fire.


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 29, 2016)

Isnt it dumb that we have to buy the charger separatly?.. they should sell the charger WITH the console..i mean, might aswell sell the console's screws separatly too..


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 29, 2016)

The new mini NES must use the same cord as the 3DS. That's good! 

Now let's hope all their products start using one unified cord...


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> The new mini NES must use the same cord as the 3DS. That's good!
> 
> Now let's hope all their products start using one unified cord...


Nintendo have teach us to have hope.. their new slogan should be ''Nintendo will nake you dream.. we give you hope!"

But in all seriousness, indeed it would be nice if they start using the same cable for all to come.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 29, 2016)

I paid $1 for mine


----------



## sweis12 (Aug 29, 2016)

$13???? What a rip. 
Cut the tip off of your  official one, use 3 peices of heatshrink with a little solder and a spare usb cable.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> The new mini NES must use the same cord as the 3DS. That's good!
> 
> Now let's hope all their products start using one unified cord...


Watch them not include a power cord with the mini NES and expect people to use their 3DS charger instead


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 29, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not sure I would trust a $3.82 USB charger, cheap chargers tend to have some very sketchy internals (devoid of most or all safety components, lacking proper separation between AC and DC that could in a worst case scenario short and cause your 3DS and/or charger to catch on fire)


got a .79 cents cable for my 3ds that bought on ebay, and using a 2amp av adapter, got almost 2 years with it, 0 issues.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> got a .79 cents cable for my 3ds that bought on ebay, and using a 2amp av adapter, got almost 2 years with it, 0 issues.


The cable doesn't matter so much, the important part is the AC adapter itself.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 30, 2016)

It only took Nintendo five years to finally release a USB charging cable. Wow.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 30, 2016)

I overpaid for my Energizer branded DSLite/3DS dual-head USB charger, but it's a wall charger that converts to a car charger, which is pretty badass, and there's quality to it. I feel those features are justified in the price I paid.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Lol.  Too bad I already bought an unofficial one.  (This is what happens when you travel a lot and would rather have an usb cable + a battery pack.)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been using a USB charger for me 3DS since 2012 ;'D


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh god, Nintendo...
What's next? An official Nintendo branded SD card for your 3DS?
It is Nintendo approved, so you can trust it.
(it's just a fucking thread of copper)


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2016)

I just got a USB charger, cost me $8, I'll stick with that.


----------



## mashers (Aug 30, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh god, Nintendo...
> What's next? An official Nintendo branded SD card for your 3DS?


Not compatible with boot.3dsx


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 30, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh god, Nintendo...
> What's next? An official Nintendo branded SD card for your 3DS?
> It is Nintendo approved, so you can trust it.
> (it's just a fucking thread of copper)


they actually already released nintendo branded sd card


----------



## weatMod (Aug 30, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not sure I would trust a $3.82 USB charger, cheap chargers tend to have some very sketchy internals (devoid of most or all safety components, lacking proper separation between AC and DC that could in a worst case scenario short and cause your 3DS and/or charger to catch on fire)


when i bought my GW some years ago there was a site  in canada giving one free with order of a GW,  ,i wonder if anyone here tried it
i ended up ordering from RHS i think

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> they actually already released nintendo branded sd card


i have one actually , 512  from the wii era can't remember how i acquired it though


----------



## Minox (Aug 30, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The cable doesn't matter so much, the important part is the AC adapter itself.


The AC-adapter is likely to just be yet another 5W USB charger (1A, 5V) seeing as that should be close enough to 4.6V and enough to let the 3DS draw as much power as it wants to.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 4, 2016)

DKB said:


> *Compatible with NES console.
> 
> wot


This makes me feel like this could just be misadvertising. If this implies that it's compatible with the mini-NES, then it's a standard micro-USB adapter and definitely wouldn't work with a 3DS.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 4, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh god, Nintendo...
> What's next? An official Nintendo branded SD card for your 3DS?


Yes.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Sep 4, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Yes.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 4, 2016)

Well I don't blame nintendo for putting out an official one, I had a shitty USB charger cable that had some kind of bizzare problem with the charge; it made the touchscreen fail to properly register touches somehow.  After depleting the charge from that cable and recharging with the AC cable, the problem went away.  I've heard of others with this issue, seen youtube videos of it etc.  And yes, I know there are GOOD USB chargers out there


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 4, 2016)

I've been using a USB charge cable for months, I charge my 3DS whenever I'm watching Netflix on my PS3. I had to order a new cable a few days ago because it developed a loose connection, but it lasted well over a year, not bad for £1.39 on eBay.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 5, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Yes.


Is the Nintendo logo also printed on the plastic of the SD Card itself or just that sticker? If it's the former then that's kinda cool.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmmm I wonder if they will change to standard USB for charging for the next portable. 


YayMii said:


> If this implies that it's compatible with the mini-NES, then it's a standard micro-USB adapter and definitely wouldn't work with a 3DS.


Unless the mini-NES is actually charged by a 3DS charger.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 5, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Unless the mini-NES is actually charged by a 3DS charger.


It was confirmed a while back that the mini-NES uses microUSB for power... Either this thing is incompatible with the mini-NES, or simply isn't even a 3DS charger. (Or it could include some sort of adapter, but knowing Nintendo, that's pretty unlikely)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 5, 2016)

YayMii said:


> It was confirmed a while back that the mini-NES uses microUSB for power... Either this thing is incompatible with the mini-NES, or simply isn't even a 3DS charger. (Or it could include some sort of adapter, but knowing Nintendo, that's pretty unlikely)


Sure it is just a standard USB charger and perhaps it comes with one USB to 3DS cable and a USB to microUSB cable.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 5, 2016)

They're not going to include an AC adapter to plug the USB cable, or are they? I've got plenty of USB-to-AC adapters around but this is no reason for Nintendo to assume everyone has.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Sep 5, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh god, Nintendo...
> What's next? An official Nintendo branded SD card for your 3DS?


Well... That exists 
https://www.amazon.co.jp/任天堂-microSDHCメモリーカード-32GB/dp/B00NAW5QLS

EDIT: I didn't realised I was ninja'd


----------



## migles (Sep 5, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Yes.


but the sd card it comes in the console its a LEXAR one, how can they betray themselfs????
seriously, i saw sd cards from nintendo for wii and for the ds, both had Wii and DSI respectively


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 5, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well... That exists
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/任天堂-microSDHCメモリーカード-32GB/dp/B00NAW5QLS
> 
> EDIT: I didn't realised I was ninja'd


Could you summarise one of the reviews from Amazon Japan? Google Translate is terrible at it and left me confused as to why they're being given a bad rating.


----------



## omega59 (Sep 5, 2016)

I already have a USB charger cord never had an issue. Been using it for 3 years, even on a USB cord extension of 6 feet.
I got it free.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Sep 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Could you summarise one of the reviews from Amazon Japan? Google Translate is terrible at it and left me confused as to why they're being given a bad rating.


Basically, they say they are overpriced given their capacity, and even more when you look at their speeds (class 4 is literally shit tier)


----------



## YayMii (Sep 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Could you summarise one of the reviews from Amazon Japan? Google Translate is terrible at it and left me confused as to why they're being given a bad rating.


From what I can tell from the reviews, these are the complaints about it:
1. It's overpriced for a Class-4 card (you can easily get equivalent capacity Class-10 cards, or even UHS-U3 cards, for half the price nowadays)
2. The slot on the included microSD-to-SD adapter is too stiff and the build quality isn't to par with what is expected with an official Nintendo product.
3. The capacity is too high to be even remotely useful for the average Japanese gamer anyways, so therefore it isn't worth the high price point.


----------



## Lightyose (Sep 5, 2016)

awesome


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 5, 2016)

tbh it would make sense that the nes mini would use a 3DS end, plus i think maybe people misinterpreted the statement about the nes min i needing a AC adapter for the USB cord to power the device, seeing as most TV's have a USB port then it kinda makes sense to try skimp on the power supply of the nes mini (from a money making sense, not consumer) but i guess people assumed that meant the console was using a USB port, but they are using a simple 3ds-> USB cable for powering instead ......i wonder if it will have a blue tip


----------



## sl0ps (Sep 8, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> +1. I'd rather get a first party charger and make sure it works rather than get one that might have a few bypasses in it that could put not only my device but my home at risk, especially if it catches fire.


Not really, the EBGames/Gamestop generic DS Lite/DSi/3DS charger works fine. Just make sure you don't plug it into any USB wall-charger without checking the rating on it and you'll be 100% fine. Any laptop or desktop USB port will be perfectly safe to use.


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2016)

sl0ps said:


> Not really, the EBGames/Gamestop generic DS Lite/DSi/3DS charger works fine. Just make sure you don't plug it into any USB wall-charger without checking the rating on it and you'll be 100% fine. Any laptop or desktop USB port will be perfectly safe to use.


Out of curiosity - When you say rating - what are you referring to?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow I thought it was gonna be $20+
seriously though


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 8, 2016)

If it has a limited edition designed like mario, zelda, samus, link, etc., then I might consider. hehe


----------



## sl0ps (Sep 8, 2016)

Minox said:


> Out of curiosity - When you say rating - what are you referring to?


Some very rare cases I've seen some 'intended for one device' wall-chargers that will try to push like 2Amps.

I don't even think that would matter, but I figured I'd add that just as a precaution.

EDIT: I didn't answer you, my bad. I meant the voltage and amps the charger can push. 'Can' push, not necessarily 'will'.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Sep 8, 2016)

Just wondering, would it be possible to make a hardmod, so connecting the usb charger to the pc will act as a SD adapter? (Like mobile phones) Connecting charging ports to SD pins.


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2016)

sl0ps said:


> Some very rare cases I've seen some 'intended for one device' wall-chargers that will try to push like 2Amps.
> 
> I don't even think that would matter, but I figured I'd add that just as a precaution.


Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem at all. Devices only pull as much electricity as it needs. I've charged my 3DS several times using a 2.4A-charger and I've confirmed that it only draws about 900mA when charging despite the charger supporting much more.


----------



## sl0ps (Sep 8, 2016)

PabloMK7 said:


> Just wondering, would it be possible to make a hardmod, so connecting the usb charger to the pc will act as a SD adapter? (Like mobile phones) Connecting charging ports to SD pins.


Possible, sure; but not feasible.


Minox said:


> Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem at all. Devices only pull as much electricity as it needs. I've charged my 3DS several times using a 2.4A-charger and I've confirmed that it only draws about 900mA when charging despite the charger supporting much more.


Oh, thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Minox (Sep 8, 2016)

PabloMK7 said:


> Just wondering, would it be possible to make a hardmod, so connecting the usb charger to the pc will act as a SD adapter? (Like mobile phones) Connecting charging ports to SD pins.


I highly doubt that would be possible. The data pins are most likely shorted out like most other charging cables to indicate it's used for charging only.


----------



## _v3 (Sep 8, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Nintendo charging $13.99 for a USB charger when you can just get one for $3.82 from amazon right now.



Would you trust an $800 PC with a $20 PSU?? Same thing applies here


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 8, 2016)

This is nice. Never wanted to use a 3rd party charger because may catch on fire.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 8, 2016)

Minox said:


> Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem at all. Devices only pull as much electricity as it needs. I've charged my 3DS several times using a 2.4A-charger and I've confirmed that it only draws about 900mA when charging despite the charger supporting much more.


To add on this, amperes can be as high as they get, they won't ever damage the unit as it'll just pull the required amount or less in case the unit can't provide the expect current (unless there's something designed wrong in one of the two sides).

On the other hand, voltage works differently. It should always be the same as the original adapter ±5%. Higher voltages will in the best case overheat the components, in the worst case, fry them entirely. Some ICs can also be killed by undervolting, but it's a rarer case.


----------



## sl0ps (Sep 8, 2016)

_v3 said:


> Would you trust an $800 PC with a $20 PSU?? Same thing applies here


Apples and Oranges in this case, friend.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 9, 2016)

sl0ps said:


> Apples and Oranges in this case, friend.


Not quite. I've actually almost burned myself using a crappy third-party USB charger, so I really wouldn't trust my devices with something that cheap.


----------



## sl0ps (Sep 9, 2016)

YayMii said:


> Not quite. I've actually almost burned myself using a crappy third-party USB charger, so I really wouldn't trust my devices with something that cheap.


I'm sorry to hear that, some stuff can be really poorly made and that's a fact. I'm not looking to argue on the internet.


----------



## rad3ds (Sep 17, 2016)

Cable hype


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 17, 2016)

With the image given, this doesn't look too official...


----------

